# Swamp Lite question



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

So I read the thread about the biggest tires you can fit on a stock brute and still came up empty handed. I wanna buy a set of 27x12x12 and 27x10x12 Swamplites but keep the stock rims. Am I going to rub the plastics and/or the fuel tank? I am a bigger guy (240 pounds) and I do indulge in some *ahem* "spirited" riding. So all that said, am I going to be in trouble or would a set of 1 to 1.5 inch wheel spaceres be needed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

z24guy said:


> So I read the thread about the biggest tires you can fit on a stock brute and still came up empty handed. I wanna buy a set of 27x12x12 and 27x10x12 Swamplites but keep the stock rims. Am I going to rub the plastics and/or the fuel tank? I am a bigger guy (240 pounds) and I do indulge in some *ahem* "spirited" riding. So all that said, am I going to be in trouble or would a set of 1 to 1.5 inch wheel spaceres be needed? Thanks in advance.


They will fit fine unless u put a lift on it... When u lift it, the rear wheels will rub the sway bar... But that will happen no matter what size tire you have.. I know for a fact that up to 28" tires do not rub at all on stock wheels with no lift... Get er done!!

I will tell you this, if you do much mud riding, the swamplights suck... They are mainly a trail tire... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Terminators :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

they will fit. What do you mostly ride?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

^ i agree with gpinjason swamplights suck in mud


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

compared to back or laws ya they suck i don't have any problems in the mud


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't think they pulled as good as my mudlights on my rhino either


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I ride 90% trail. Quite a few water sections, washouts and beaverdams but it all has a hard bottom, so sinking isnt really a problem. Odd mudholes on the side of the trail. 

Don't really want to go to 'back or 'laws because my riding doesn't really require a tire that aggressive. I have looked into the mudlights and I am keeping that option on the table, but I've seen and heard lots of negative remarks about their durabilaty and the swamp lites I've heard are quite tough. **** decisions.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I have laws on my bike, but if i rode trails like it sounds like you do, Swamplights would be the ones. i love the look of this tire. it has to pull like crazy on trails. good luck, and make sure and post some pics in the kawi thread to show off the new shoes.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

haha sure thing. Might be a few weeks though.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I had laws and sold them as they rode so rough. I put swamplites on and still go through all the mud/water that every else does with the laws on? I have no complaints with them. they do well in snow also. and ride a ton smoother then the laws. Granted the laws look awesome and do do better in mud but by no means do the swamplites suck! If all i was doing is mud/water riding yeah laws would be on my bike. But for a all around good tire.....trails,roads,snow,mud,water,rock,etc. swamplites have been good for me and i would buy them again.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I had laws and sold them as they rode so rough. I put swamplites on and still go through all the mud/water that every else does with the laws on? I have no complaints with them. they do well in snow also. and ride a ton smoother then the laws. Granted the laws look awesome and do do better in mud but by no means do the swamplites suck! If all i was doing is mud/water riding yeah laws would be on my bike. But for a all around good tire.....trails,roads,snow,mud,water,rock,etc. swamplites have been good for me and i would buy them again.


agreed they dont suck but it all depends on ur style and ur mud. around my house ud have to put ur winch to work with the swamplites if u tried to follow us with our laws but u could always sit back and watch us then go around the hole like my buddies less aggressive tires. they tend to get a lil drunker than us to cuz of the veiwing time they have lol


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> I had laws and sold them as they rode so rough. I put swamplites on and still go through all the mud/water that every else does with the laws on? I have no complaints with them. they do well in snow also. and ride a ton smoother then the laws. Granted the laws look awesome and do do better in mud but by no means do the swamplites suck! If all i was doing is mud/water riding yeah laws would be on my bike. But for a all around good tire.....trails,roads,snow,mud,water,rock,etc. swamplites have been good for me and i would buy them again.


 
You just described my riding habits!! Well it seems like I've made my choice then, Gonna go for the Swamp Lites. Also the consensus is that the 27's will fit with no lift, no rubbing and no spacers, correct? I still may decide to go for the 26's to save a few bucks and I've heard that they measure 27 mounted anyway. Any thoughts??


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Zillas FTW !!! Alot better tire. Smooth ride. Decent in the mud for a trail tire, also a great creek tire. But the swamplites are better than the mudlites IMO.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I have been pleased with my swamp lites. I have noticed i have to work a little harder to get thru some holes that the laws or backs can go thru with ease. If most of what you ride has a hard bottom you will be fine with them.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

z24guy said:


> You just described my riding habits!! Well it seems like I've made my choice then, Gonna go for the Swamp Lites. Also the consensus is that the 27's will fit with no lift, no rubbing and no spacers, correct? I still may decide to go for the 26's to save a few bucks and I've heard that they measure 27 mounted anyway. Any thoughts??


 


i have 30 swamp lites on now with no lift and have no rub at all.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i read a review not long ago and swamplites were better then most for all around


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

You wont rub. I had the exact same thing on my 08 before the 28" Backs. Never had a problem! I found the SL's were good in everything. Great on the trail. Not so great in the mud though. Not bad in the snow either. Not that the Southerner's have that problem too much!


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE (Apr 6, 2010)

i hate swamplites in my opinion they GUM UP way to easy, but i also ride in alot of mud...but it sound like you need outlaw m/s/t's i had some on my last fourwheeler and loved them as far as an all around tire. now i have 29.5 outlaws and wont ever run anything else








mst stands for mud/snow/trail


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

z24guy said:


> I ride 90% trail. Quite a few water sections, washouts and beaverdams but it all has a hard bottom, so sinking isnt really a problem. Odd mudholes on the side of the trail.
> 
> Don't really want to go to 'back or 'laws because my riding doesn't really require a tire that aggressive. I have looked into the mudlights and I am keeping that option on the table, but I've seen and heard lots of negative remarks about their durabilaty and the swamp lites I've heard are quite tough. **** decisions.


If you ride mostly trails, you should consider a radial. They should ride smoother than swamplites. Check into; Big Horns, Tera Cross, Baja Cross. The Big Horns wear really well.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

I love my Zillas's, great all around tire. They are awesome on the trail, very predictable performance and do exceptionally well in mud. Best all around tire IMO.


----------

